# Roo or Pullet?



## Chicken Momma (May 15, 2020)

View media item 2734View media item 2732My flock is around 3 months old and this one is one of my favorites. S/he is a White Rock and so sweet. I'm wondering if this is a roo or pullet since s/he is so much more developed than the others. When I did my research it said White Rocks tend to develop faster. Any input would be appreciated! There is a pic of some of my other girls for comparison.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Seems that your pictures aren’t public....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sarah, didn't you do the same thing? Hopefully, she'll be back quickly to fix it.

I can see them, good looking birds but I'm not touching this one because of the breed.


----------



## Chicken Momma (May 15, 2020)

Sarah1up said:


> Seems that your pictures aren't public....


Thank you. Hopefully I fixed it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We'll have to wait for Sarah or one of the other non staff to breeze by to let us know if it's set to public now.


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

Yep, good now! When I’m done with my chick problems I will come take a closer look!


----------



## Sarah1up (May 1, 2020)

I’m no expert but I’d say roo.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

With a red comb and wattles at that age, I would guess roo also.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

That's a rooster  should be crowing soon.


----------



## Chicken Momma (May 15, 2020)

I was afraid you guys were going to say that! Thank you All for the input.


----------

